# ECCO!



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

Queste sono alcune delle notizie che mi mandano in bestia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mondo boia!


http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/s...otostory/visualizza_new.html_787336108.html?1


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2008)

mari...siamo privi di civiltà.non ci abbiamo capito un *****.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mari...siamo privi di civiltà.non ci abbiamo capito un *****.



E' VERO, SIAMO NELLA CACCA PIU' PROFONDA, E CI NUOTIAMO DENTRO.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Queste sono alcune delle notizie che mi mandano in bestia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sentivo stasera alla radio...parlavano di UN QUARTO dei mammiferi a rischio estinzione nel volgere di neanche un secolo...


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

La situazione e' allarmante!

Fedi' oggi leggevo un articolo sul Corriere 

http://www.corriere.it/animali/08_o...ne_686d2d4a-93a4-11dd-8968-00144f02aabc.shtml

con il relativo video

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...072-93be-11dd-8968-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300

tutto questo non e' altro che l'inizio della fine ... la fine della vita su questo pianeta





  ... e' proprio vero quello che asseriva Susan Sontag:_ La razza bianca è il cancro della storia umana; è la razza  bianca ed essa sola - con le sue ideologie e le sue invenzioni - che sradica  civiltà autonome ovunque proliferi, che ha sconvolto l'equilibrio ambientale del  pianeta, e adesso minaccia l'esistenza stessa della vita.



_La terra ha una pelle, e questa pelle ha delle malattie. Una di  queste malattie si chiama 'uomo'. 
([SIZE=-0]F. Nietzsche)






[/SIZE]


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedi' guada che bello questo allegato! ... mi e' appena arrivato.


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Mari'*

Bellissimo... e tanto vero.
Quanto a quello che stiamo facendo agli animali.... ogni estinzioni ci tornerà addosso con gli interessi.  A dimostrazione che siamo noi gli animali più stupidi, oltre che crudeli, nonostante tutta la nostra supponenza e vanesia superiorità.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bellissimo... e tanto vero.
> Quanto a quello che stiamo facendo agli animali.... ogni estinzioni ci tornerà addosso con gli interessi.  A dimostrazione che siamo *noi gli animali più stupidi, oltre che crudeli, nonostante tutta la nostra supponenza e vanesia superiorità.*
> Bruja



.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2008)

*Belli davvero!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Fedi' guada che bello questo allegato! ... mi e' appena arrivato.


Direi che il mio tigre....è in peccato mortale!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La situazione e' allarmante!
> 
> Fedi' oggi leggevo un articolo sul Corriere
> 
> ...


Forse questa crisi finanziaria potrà aiutare a capire che continuando a drenare risorse dalla terra, finiremo a dover mangiare i nostri soldi...sai che leccornia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Speriamo che almeno toccando il portafoglio qualcuno si scanti un pò!


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse questa crisi finanziaria potrà aiutare a capire che continuando a drenare risorse dalla terra, finiremo a dover mangiare i nostri soldi...sai che leccornia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi' ti consiglio questi piccoli video, sono solo 15 di 10minuti ciascuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  occhio!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=qWHzEEFPlco


----------

